# Hi all



## Pru (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello all

I have just stumbled across this forum whilst trying to find a wild camping spot near Weston super Mare for this weekend.(A result of a reckless ebay bid )

It looks like another forum on which I will be spending far much time time 

I recognize  a few usernames from VW forums on here already.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 29, 2008)

*stumbled upon*

Hi Pru
Welcome to the site and the rest of the wildies
I hope you are enjoying the mad purchase.
Let us know how your trips go who knows you might just stumble onto some new wild places for us.

weez
Tony


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Sep 29, 2008)

Some of the backroads leading down to Mendip raceway can be good.

Colin at Mendip will allow you to over-night for a £5 if you feel panicky - I'll have to post the link a little later


----------



## Pru (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

baloothebear -  Thanks for the tip, I don't know the area, so any advice is good.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 29, 2008)

hi and welcome think you will enjoy your stay here, you say a mad e bay buy they are sometimes the best enjoy anyway


----------



## lenny (Sep 29, 2008)

Pru said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have just stumbled across this forum whilst trying to find a wild camping spot near Weston super Mare for this weekend.(A result of a reckless ebay bid )
> 
> ...









  Howdy Doo ,Pru and welcome to the wildside of life, don,t be too hard on E.bay, I,ve got two vans thanks to them


----------



## Pru (Sep 30, 2008)

It wasn't a vehicle we won on ebay, but a piece of heavy machinery. 

We have 3 vw campers at the moment, a couple of bays and a T25, and so plenty of scope for wild camping .

The only place we have 'wild camped' so far was on the Isle of Mull a couple of years ago, bliss ............

We are hoping to drive down to WSM on Saturday afternoon, sleeping overnight and picking up the item on Sunday to drive back.

Any suggestions welcome


----------

